# [esata]Comment fonctionne l’alim’ avec cette norme ?(Compri)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Je cherche une solution de sauvegarde fiable et suis très intéressé par l’eSATA.

Mais en essayant de me documenter dessus, je peine à savoir si certaines fonctionnalités sont à venir ou si elles sont déjà présentes.

Plus précisément, j’ aimerais comprendre comment fonctionne l’alimentation avec l’eSATA. 

— L’eSATA n’assure-t-il que le transfère des données tandis que l’alimentation doit être fournie par un câble secondaire ? Dans ce cas là est-ce de l’usb ?

J’ai lu ici (source très bof…) et là qu’une nouvelle norme était sensée condenser en un seul connecteur à la fois l’alimentation et les données.

— Est-ce que cette norme est définitivement au point aujourd’hui ? Si oui, comment s’appelle-t-elle (est-ce bien eSATAp ?) ? Et comment différentier un disque eSATA dans la mouture ne supportant pas l’alimentation d’un eSATA la supportant ?

— Où trouver une documentation un peut sérieuse sur le sujet (si possible in frensh…) ? (les mots clé « esata documentation » ne renvois qu’à des modes d’emplois…)

Merci par anticipation de vos précieux éclaircissement,

À bientôt,

Cordialement,Last edited by Napoleon on Sun Nov 27, 2011 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Première chose, tu as vérifié que ton contrôleur savait gérer les branchements SATA à chaud ? Il doit être en mode AHCI. Si ce n'est pas le cas et que le contrôleur utilise un autre driver SATA (via, nv, jmicron, etc...) le kernel ne sera pas capable d'énumérer le périphérique au branchement, donc il faudra rebooter...

Après, concernant l'alimentation : mon boîtier a une alim classique 12V avec un petit transfo (j'utilise ça : http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/281-2/comparatif-boitiers-externes.html).

Le port e-SATA, c'est un bête connecteur SATA. Il existe des équerres qui permettent d'ajouter un port e-SATA à l'arrière, c'est un simple cable qui va se brancher sur la carte mère sur un port SATA. Rien de plus  :Wink:  Idem les ports facade e-SATA des boîtiers : juste un branchement sur un port SATA de la CM. Absolument rien concernant l'alim à ce niveau !

Quant à cette norme avec alim intégrée, heu, j'en ai jamais vu la couleur dans les magasins... Concernant la différenciation, cela sera forcément une autre connectique, la connectique e-SATA n'est absolument pas faite pour ça (pas de fils supplémentaires par rapport au SATA interne). D'ailleurs ta page wikipedia parle de détrompeurs sur le connecteur !

----------

## fb99

et pourquoi pas l'usb 3.0. sinon soit attentif au cable et à leur embout, il faut qu'il soit renforcé, sinon il demeure très fragile (ie. ne pas utiliser un câble interne, qui n'est pas fait pour être monté démonté.

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Première chose, tu as vérifié que ton contrôleur savait gérer les branchements SATA à chaud ? Il doit être en mode AHCI. Si ce n'est pas le cas et que le contrôleur utilise un autre driver SATA (via, nv, jmicron, etc...) le kernel ne sera pas capable d'énumérer le périphérique au branchement, donc il faudra rebooter...

 Hmm, ma maj matérielle est proche, j’y songerais au cas où mon contrôleur ne gérait pas les branchements à chaud. Mais là, j’en suis encore au stade de la réflexion.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Après, concernant l'alimentation : mon boîtier a une alim classique 12V avec un petit transfo (j'utilise ça : http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/281-2/comparatif-boitiers-externes.html).
> 
> Le port e-SATA, c'est un bête connecteur SATA. Il existe des équerres qui permettent d'ajouter un port e-SATA à l'arrière, c'est un simple cable qui va se brancher sur la carte mère sur un port SATA. Rien de plus  Idem les ports facade e-SATA des boîtiers : juste un branchement sur un port SATA de la CM. Absolument rien concernant l'alim à ce niveau !

 Je sais bien que l’e-SATA c’est seulement du SATA avec une « gueule » différente  :Smile: . Aussi, dans le flou avec lequel je m’exprimais (qui reflète ma connaissance du sujet), je pensais à cet esatap, ou “power over eSATA”.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Quant à cette norme avec alim intégrée, heu, j'en ai jamais vu la couleur dans les magasins... Concernant la différenciation, cela sera forcément une autre connectique, la connectique e-SATA n'est absolument pas faite pour ça (pas de fils supplémentaires par rapport au SATA interne). D'ailleurs ta page wikipedia parle de détrompeurs sur le connecteur !

 C’est justement ce que je me disais « comment l’esata, en se branchant seulement sur le câble de donnée de sata pouvait transmettre de l’électricité ? » ben il n’ent transmet pas.

Sinon ce que je cherche serait peut-être cette interface qui relève un peut de la bidouille entre l’usb et l’esata. Je ne sais pas ce qu’il en est exactement.

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> et pourquoi pas l'usb 3.0. sinon soit attentif au cable et à leur embout, il faut qu'il soit renforcé, sinon il demeure très fragile (ie. ne pas utiliser un câble interne, qui n'est pas fait pour être monté démonté.

 Très bonne question. Je partais du postulat que le sata étant l’interface native des disques, on ne peut théoriquement pas faire mieux. Sauf que… je comprends plus rien (on y parles aussi d’esata 3 qui dépasse l’USB 3).

----------

## guilc

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> et pourquoi pas l'usb 3.0.

 

Parce que l'USB n'est pas fait et ne sera jamais fait pour le transfert de données, malgré tous les efforts faits. C'est mauvais par design (rappel, l'USB 1/2/3 est un port rs232 amélioré, rien de plus). C'est pas plus rapide, et surtout (ce qu'on ne vois jamais dans les tests de transfert), ça explose le temps CPU (io-wait, context switch, interruptions qui crèvent le plafond), là ou l'e-Sata ne consomme juste rien... comme un disque interne.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

De plus les boîtiers externes embarquent un contrôleur pour la conversion SATA<->USB pas toujours très fiable, celui de mon ICY-BOX plante si je tente de lire à même temps sur deux partitions éloignées physiquement, dois pas aimer les accès trop aléatoires. Pas de problème en eSata, l’électronique est bien plus simple.

Pour l'alimentation y'a de tout, eSata auto-alimenté (équipe de rares cartes-mère, pour des périphériques compatibles encore plus rares), connecteur USB secondaire (limité aux disques de 2.5 pouces) ou ce bon vieux bloc d'alimentation.

Si tu dois sauvegarder sur beaucoup de disques et que tu veut pas te battre avec 15 000 câbles, la meilleure solution est peut-être d'utiliser un dock eSata  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *fb99 wrote:*   et pourquoi pas l'usb 3.0. 
> 
> Parce que l'USB n'est pas fait et ne sera jamais fait pour le transfert de données, malgré tous les efforts faits. C'est mauvais par design (rappel, l'USB 1/2/3 est un port rs232 amélioré, rien de plus). C'est pas plus rapide, et surtout (ce qu'on ne vois jamais dans les tests de transfert), ça explose le temps CPU (io-wait, context switch, interruptions qui crèvent le plafond), là ou l'e-Sata ne consomme juste rien... comme un disque interne.

 Ok, c’est bien ce que je pensais donc je demeure sur la seine et sage décision d’utiliser du sata.

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour l'alimentation y'a de tout, eSata auto-alimenté (équipe de rares cartes-mère, pour des périphériques compatibles encore plus rares), connecteur USB secondaire (limité aux disques de 2.5 pouces) ou ce bon vieux bloc d'alimentation.

 Au pire j’ajoute une équerre à ma CG je suppose.

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Si tu dois sauvegarder sur beaucoup de disques et que tu veut pas te battre avec 15 000 câbles, la meilleure solution est peut-être d'utiliser un dock eSata 

 Je n’est pas vraiment de « Gros besoins » (quoique…) mais j’aime bien le principe de dock.

Cela étant est-ce que les DD se glissent avec leur boîtier externe dans le dock, et ce malgré la diversité des boîtiers ? Connaissant la tendance des industriels à toujours vouloir casser la compatibilité je m’interroge.

----------

## guilc

Justement non : dans le 'dock', tu mets un disque dur nu, sans boîtier. Les docks sont en général au standard double disque 3.5 et 2.5.

Google image en donne une bonne idée : http://www.google.fr/search?q=dock+sata&hl=fr&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=90L&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=oG7NTortAsiVOqWGiY0P&ved=0CF0QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=1097

Perso, j'avoue que je suis pas très fan du disque à l'air, je préfère privilégier un boîtier classique qui s'ouvre facilement. Le Jazz est idéal pour ça (et en guise d'adaptateur 3.5 vers 2.5, j'utilise un icepack de velociraptor)

----------

## Napoleon

Bon eh bien je crois avoir fait le tour du sujet,

Ce que je pense faire c’est d’invertir dans de les connecteurs eSATAp qui, même s’ils ne sont pas standardisés sont en voie de l’être, et combien même ne le serait-t-ils pas, ils n’en restent pas moins rétro-compatibles avec eSATA.

Merci à tout le monde pour vos précisions.

----------

## Poussin

MMMmmmm mais pourquoi donc les connecteurs eSATA sur les CM ont-ils donc une gueule différente du SATA « standard »? (pas que la couleur hein, la forme aussi :p )

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je dirait contraintes différentes (connections-déconnections fréquentes, résistance à l'arrachement...) de plus sur les vielles CM tout les connecteurs Sata n’étais pas hotplug donc nécessité de différencier. 

 Et comme solution d'alimentation j'ai oublié de parler ce bracket sympa de chez Gigabyte http://uppix.net/d/d/c/cd83d4c8d8bd72db78697bc0689c8.jpg

----------

## Poussin

Je vois aussi (sur wikipedia) tension plus élevée en émission, et tension plus faible en réception -> de quoi supporter + de pertes quoi

----------

